# MUST SEE Tamil movie: Yaarukku yaro, Sam Anderson HERO



## legolas (Feb 8, 2008)

OMG, If you havn't seen this movie... please see it!! You can console yourself that this is the worst!!! Unfortunately, the movie is only in tamil... This superhit movie will be dubbed/even remade sooner or later I guess.. Otherwise.. bollywood is seriously missing a spicy one!

to give a clue as to what i am speaking abt,
*youtube.com/watch?v=w0iXYpHXWIA
*youtube.com/watch?v=YJQD0zGZ_VI

Even orkut community exists!! for the HERO "Sam Anderson"
*www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=43224008

I was so pissed off after seeing the movie that I ran out of adjectives in thrashing this **** movie... (supposedly spoof) in my blog at,
*arunkumarsrinivasan.wordpress.com/2008/02/06/yarukku-yaar-a-petty-petty-petty-display-of-void/


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2008)

EDIT: For how many minutes did you see the movie?


----------



## legolas (Feb 8, 2008)

ha ha haaa... that's what i am talking abt... too bad, you ran out of adjectives before expressing itself...Ii hope u are ok!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ I saw the two clips for 1 minute each.. This must be the worst bandwith wastage I ever did .


----------



## legolas (Feb 8, 2008)

hahaaa... I watched the movieeeeeeeeeeeeee 
if at all you are wanting to commit suicide *www.stage6.com/user/Kiruthigan/video/2147156/Yaarukku-Yaro


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 8, 2008)

Awesomeeeeeeeeeeeee....!!! Must get the national award for wholesomeeeee entertainment...!!


----------



## legolas (Feb 8, 2008)

what can I say!  

hey, i just read your blog titled choices.... it must be highly coincidental... I just named the blog after lots of thinking as 
"the quagmire of entangled choices"


btw, i just read your post completely, really good, left a comment. I was abt to write in a funny way regarding the choices and difficulties rather than a heavily emotional but sadly very true topic...

I cheer myself by watching the movie I pointed out earlier...  that ought to strengthen the weaker or susceptible minds... connoting the fact that nothing *NOTHING* can be *WORSE* than that...


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 8, 2008)

Lolz. ,hahahah !! I can't control my laughter roflmao  

Thanks for the good laugh mate.


----------



## legolas (Feb 8, 2008)

hehe... I am afraid, I have started laughing during sleep now! 
I btiched abt this post that mich in my blog that I ran out of adjectives. This still isnt strong enough for this crap...


----------



## viswanadh (Feb 8, 2008)

OMG, worst choreography ever I've seen. Is this a song in a movie or daily serial?


----------



## legolas (Feb 8, 2008)

hehe its a movie which was released only in Madurai and Salem region in Tamilnadu (supposedly along with Sivaji) hahaha, i have provided the link to the movie in #5.

Warning: You might die of excessive laughter over such an incorrigible display on the big screen!!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2008)

legolas said:


> Warning: You might die of excessive laughter over such an incorrigible display on the big screen!!


I will use this to torture a few friends on mine


----------



## legolas (Feb 9, 2008)

hahaa... similar "cruel intensions"


----------

